#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Латвия >  > > >  >  >  Лекция путешествующего учителя в центре Карма Кагью

## Vadimko

Друзья!

Приглашаем Вас в рижский центр линии Карма Кагью на лекции путешествующего учителя Гжегоша Куснера, лекции состоятся 24 и 25 января в 18:00, 28 января в 20:00.
Адрес центра - Межа 11/13 кв. 1.

До встречи!

www.buddhism.lv

----------

